# Reccomendations?



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 55g tank with dwarf malawis. Currently in there:

Cynotilapia Orange Back Cobue
Yellow Labs
Red Zebras
Pseudotropheus Lombardoi

They all get along great. Any suggestions on something else I could add in? Are there any malawis that stay small enough that are of a different color (It's all blue and orange since my labs like to be orange so they can blend with the zebras)?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

You could add some albino socolofi's, and johanni's are blue with black horizantal lines.

Even some syno multi's would look cool in there!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know what you mean by "dwarf" malawis. Anyway, any mbuna species should be fine if aclimatized right.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> I don't know what you mean by "dwarf" malawis.


Yeah, that kinda threw me too. Maybe they mean that they are juvenile.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm thinking they have ones that stay smaller than the typical mbuna type. Probably 4-5", not 6-9 like alot of cichlids from Malawi are.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Most sites that I've been to that sell cichlids have them listed as either dwarf mbuna or dwarf malawis. Example: http://www.cichlidlovers.com/list.htm#Malawi

And yes, by that I mean fish that don't get massive.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ouch they are pricey lol 3" paracyp for $30 my god how do they stay in business? lol


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Buyers that do not know better!

I think we have all been there


----------

